

An Example of the Beauty of Haskell - gu
http://gregorulm.com/an-example-of-the-beauty-of-haskell/

======
lmm
This isn't a language difference, it's a coding style difference. There's
nothing to stop you writing it in java as

    
    
        public int[] seriesUp(int n) {
          return range(1, n).concatMap( x -> range(1, x));
        }
    

(assuming a suitable range function and concatMap method, which is a library
question rather than a language issue)

Java won't allow the special [1..n] syntax, and method application is a lot
more explicit, with a more rigid argument order than Haskell. But to my mind
both these differences are places where Java is the more consistent, readable,
and yes, beautiful language.

